# mobile internet in france and spain



## 111696 (Apr 27, 2008)

has any one any ideas for mobile internet whilst travelling has anyone used "dongles" or any info on a group called "fon " which uses hot spots of other peoples wi-fi with there permission somehow connected to B T in England came across this while searching am planning to go in september this year but would like to be able to get on line quick ,without searching for a cafe and not able to speak the lingo in either spain or france too well


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Don't know about the rest of your questions but I invested in around £45 worth of kit to connect to the FON network in Javea, claimed about 5 hotspots around the town, wasn't able to connect to any of them so a complete waste of money as far as I am concerned.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

With a suitable dongle or wifi connection in your laptop you will be able to use the wifi service in many French towns and villages. You computer will " see" the connection, type in the access code and you're away.

Many campsites have wifi - often free or for a nominal sum. Ask at Reception for the access code. You will be asked for your home address for security purposes.

Most tourist offices in French towns and villages have a free internet connection or are connected up to wifi so you can use your computer there.
Again, ask for the access code at the desk. 

I would not hi-jack open connections for the same reason that I don't do internet banking online when using wifi abroad.

G


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

In France the easy one to access is Orange France. Find a Comfort Inn park outside let your laptop find the Orange router in the Inn then go to reception and buy access or alternatively buy it on line right there. Its very easy. In Spain you need to find a Repsol, Campsa. Pertronor fuel station with WiFI (There are 550 of them )and do as you did with Orange there are various types of card AKI. Trustive etc but they interchange with each other I have a subscription to AKI and can use it at the Repsol stations, some hotels, some campsites and the aire at Peniscola and yes I do jump on to free access routers but just to get mail


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

Most campsites in spain have WIFI. You can pay for it by the day-week or month . 30 to 40€ per month. Also most McDonalds have free WIFE.

When we are in france we use internet cafe or McDonalds.

steve & ann. ------ teensvan.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Just noticed i have spelt WIFI wrong. I should not watch the TV and try and type.

steve & ann. ---------- teensvan.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Have found that almost everywhere in Spain I have managed to get on wifi they do not seem to encrypt the wifi systems here,just drive around any large town and you will be able to get a connection.
If like me you are lazy you can make a cantenna and just park up on the out skirts..
In France i didnt find any free wifi connections


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Welcome to MHF Lordyoung!

If you stump up a tenner and become a subscriber you can do a search under "fon" and get loads of info. You don't have to shell out loads of cash to use Fon-the website www.fon.com explains it all.

Oh- and you get much much more than that for your tenner as well :lol:


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Grizzly said:


> I would not hi-jack open connections for the same reason that I don't do internet banking online when using wifi abroad.
> 
> G


This is something that worries me. Obviously if you're away for some time you need to do some banking - paying bills etc. so you're not put in the clink as soon as you return!. I understood an https page was safe even on an open wifi?


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

JWW said:


> [. I understood an https page was safe even on an open wifi?


It probably is. I've no evidence that it isn't but I still don't do it ! Not that anyone with intent to rob would look twice at my bank account.

G


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Search Google for Roboform and download the free program that allowes up to 10 passwords. I have a friend that has a hobby of cracking programs and WEP (access codes to log on encrypted internet routers)codes etc. He tells me he could not easily crack Roboform so that's good emnough for me to do my banking on line anywhere. So far completely without problems


----------



## sailor (Aug 23, 2005)

WEP is not very secure, WPA is better.

But that is only about encrypting the wireless signal, and has little to do with secure sites. It is mainly about stopping unauthrorised use.
Unless you are on a secure site, anything you send using WEP or WPA is still "in the clear" on all the other servers it passes through on the network.

On a secure site, identified by HTTPS, the data is encrypted from your machine right to the destination. Banks use decent strength encryption, so I would say you are pretty safe using this wherever you are. If using an internet cafe, just make sure you log off properly and close down the browser when you have finished so no traces are left in the machine. You can check the security certificate that the site is using by clicking on the padlock, if you wish.


----------



## sailor (Aug 23, 2005)

Just thought I'd add a comment about RoboForm since it was mentioned by C7KEN.

RoboForm is a password manager, and whilst it is good at that it is nothing to do with encrypting data whilst transmitted over Internet, so does not add to security in that sence. You do need to encrypt secure data for transmission, but this is handled by HTTPS. (there are other ways so you can encrypt email as well)

It is worth making sure that you do not ever put credit card details in to a site not using HTTPS.


----------

